# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  IR repeater kit

## goldie1

Fitted an IR repeater kit so I can have my Foxtel IQ and blueray player in a cupboard with doors on it but it wont work. I have tried the emitters in various positions but no joy. 
Am I missing something it has a frequency range of 34 to 60 khz and says its compatible with IQ

----------


## FrodoOne

> Fitted an IR repeater kit so I can have my Foxtel IQ and blueray player in a cupboard with doors on it but it wont work. I have tried the emitters in various positions but no joy. 
> Am I missing something it has a frequency range of 34 to 60 khz and says its compatible with IQ

  Does the "repeater kit" as you have it installed control the Blue-ray player but NOT the Foxtel IQ?  
 If so and it was advertised as "Foxtel Compatible", you have a case for a refund as it is "not fit for purpose". 
If it operates neither the Blue-ray play not the Foxtel IQ, you may have an installation problem or a faulty unit or component. 
To check its operation, if you have a Smart Phone or digital camera you should be able to check, via the screen/viewfinder of one of these, if the infra-red emitter(s) operate (flash) when you send a signal from a Remote to the IR Receiver of the unit. 
If you supply the Brand/Name/Source of the IR "Repeater Remote Control Extender" it may help others  to advise you of any experience that they have had with this product.

----------


## goldie1

Its called a Pro 2 PRO 1326   neither device works. I understand that when you press the remote the blue light should flicker is this correct. The blue light remains steady. I will try the camera test

----------


## Uncle Bob

Just to note, a lot/most cameras have a IR filter so, depending on the wavelength of the LED, it may not show. The iPhone selfie camera doesn't have an IR filter though.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Just to note, a lot/most cameras have a IR filter so, depending on the wavelength of the LED, it may not show. The iPhone selfie camera doesn't have an IR filter though.

  You know the remote works, so if you cannot see the IR in your digital camera, find another digital camera (maybe I've been lucky, but every camera I've tried has worked)

----------


## FrodoOne

The IR  extender appears to be this one (https://www.spacehifi.com.au/av-dist...iABEgJSefD_BwE) 
Does this device control the Blue-ray player?   

> The iPhone selfie camera doesn't have an IR filter though.

   Neither does a Samsung Galaxy 5

----------


## FrodoOne

> Its called a Pro 2 PRO 1326   neither device works. I understand that when you press the remote the blue light should flicker is this correct. The blue light remains steady. I will try the camera test

   If the "blue light remains steady" (unless it is always on because of a fault ) it COULD mean that it is being affected by Infra Red light from another source.
Try using it in the day time - without any artificial light from any source in the vicinity. 
Fluorescent lamps, especially Compact Fluorescent Lamps (CFLs) can be a source of IR light which can flood the sensor causing it to be permanently on - and, therefore, blind or (at least) dazzled. ! _(Just another one of the many things wrong with CFLs.)_

----------


## woodbe

Been there done that. IR remotes are not the best. We tried several over years but they have had issues.  
Switched to wireless and they just work, but do cost more.

----------


## goldie1

Ok I tried removing and replacing the IR target lead plug a few times and the blue light went out then tried both the remotes on the target and blue light flashes so signal ok 
Set it up again and Foxtel works but not blue ray. Swapped the emitter for another one and all worked so all good thanks everyone

----------


## FrodoOne

Thank you for posting your "results" with those details.
It is somewhat surprising that the blue LED stayed on, indicating that the IR sensor was receiving an IR signal !
It is also surprising that the "cure" was unplugging and replugging.

----------


## Armers

Good to see you got it working and working well, In the future for anyone 
If you want it to work 100% of the time all the time throw out that IR repeater (or return it) and get an Resi-linx RL-IR100 the only repeater i ever use and will recommend all the time. Its the only one that will work with anything I've thrown at it especially foxtel IQ2 boxes.  
Cheers

----------


## goldie1

Three months on and this heap of junk has died. I was never happy with it. It had a range of only about 2.5 meters which was a pain. So replaced with /www.selby.com.au/resi-linx-wired-ir-remote-repeater-system-foxtel-approved-rlir100.html . Much better quality and works a treat from up to 6 meters away. Thanks Armers

----------


## phild01

> Three months on and this heap of junk has died. I was never happy with it. It had a range of only about 2.5 meters which was a pain. So replaced with /www.selby.com.au/resi-linx-wired-ir-remote-repeater-system-foxtel-approved-rlir100.html . Much better quality and works a treat from up to 6 meters away. Thanks Armers

  Aw...page not found.

----------


## Bigboboz

Why not try the harmony hub? Seems to get good reviews

----------


## commodorenut

That's what I ended up getting in my place.  I had considered an IR repeater, but was wary of all the reports of intermittent operation, and reliability.
I don't have Foxtel, so that wasn't a consideration for me.  All I wanted to control is the DVR's in the family room, to stream through to the bedroom.  
I couldn't get the Harmony "package" I wanted locally, as Logitech AU had a limited array of product compared to globally (this may have changed now), so I bought the harmony touch screen remote locally, and a hub itself online from a retailer in the USA.  It uses a 5V USB power supply, so an old phone charger replaces the US power supply. 
I have the signal (A/V) hardwired from another room, into the bedroom, and control the source via the iphone app, whilst still using the bedroom TV's own remote for its functions.
The Harmony remote itself also works without line-of-sight (the hub becomes the repeater for the remote). 
I have the "room IR blaster" plugged into the hub, and it's about 2m away from the devices, offset at 45 degrees both horizontally and vertically, and it still works everything fine.
Setup can be a bit fiddly, and I thought I had it right, but then it stopped working after 2 days, and I needed to do the process again.

----------


## woodbe

Yep, we solved our problem with the Harmony hub. 
Our issue apart from the the normal problem with IR remotes, is our entertainment system is behind us. In front of us, we only have a projector screen and speakers. We tried IR relay systems but they were not reliable. In the end, we paid up for a wifi/bluetooth/IR Harmony Hub system back now a couple of years and they have been totally reliable. The remote connects with the hub via wifi and then the hub controls the devices via whatever connection is available. Our version Logitech 915-000210 is no longer available from Scorpion Tech, but this is similar and works with the Harmony Hub: https://www.scorptec.com.au/product/...220-915-000265

----------


## Armers

> Three months on and this heap of junk has died. I was never happy with it. It had a range of only about 2.5 meters which was a pain. So replaced with /www.selby.com.au/resi-linx-wired-ir-remote-repeater-system-foxtel-approved-rlir100.html . Much better quality and works a treat from up to 6 meters away. Thanks Armers

  
Heh, they're the best things going! Once you get over the price they keep going.. (mines about 10 years, maybe more old) They can expand too to discrete rooms and separate hardware... they're good little toys!

----------


## Uncle Bob

Just a (late) note  :Smilie: 
The IQ3 remotes are Bluetooth so they might have a bit more range, especially through a wall or around a corner.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Just a (late) note 
> The IQ3 remotes are Bluetooth so they might have a bit more range, especially through a wall or around a corner.

   Well, another reason for me avoid the iQ3 (in addition to reports it's still pretty buggy?). As Harmony remote user, I think it will be a while until Harmony has broad compatibility with Bluetooth remotes

----------


## Uncle Bob

Yeah, the IQ3 experience isn't great. I'm actually thinking about sending one back. The other plus (if there was one previously haha) is the ability to record free to air (not sure if that's really a plus either lol).

----------


## goldie1

> Aw...page not found.

  How about now RL-IR100 "Foxtel Approved" Infra-Red Repeater Kit - resi-linx

----------


## r3nov8or

> Aw...page not found.

  I wonder how renovateforum.com got in front of the Selby URL

----------


## METRIX

> Three months on and this heap of junk has died. I was never happy with it. It had a range of only about 2.5 meters which was a pain. So replaced with /www.selby.com.au/resi-linx-wired-ir-remote-repeater-system-foxtel-approved-rlir100.html . Much better quality and works a treat from up to 6 meters away. Thanks Armers

  I don't have Foxtel, but have always used this extender, currently have 3 separate units in use, they run on a USB 5v plug pack, have been using this particular type for years, have all been faultless, if you don't need Foxtel compatibility, this one is a good one to get at a low price, build quality is good, in a sturdy metal box, this one came with 8 emitters.

----------

